# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Wondjes op dijbeen

## roger1

Hallo,

Ik sinds kort wondjes op mijn dijbeen, die zich snel vermenigvuldigen. Ik heb met voetbal een grote schaafwond opgelopen die al weken niet dicht wil gaan. En constant opengaat doordat ik er weer op val ofzoiets. Nu denk ik dat die wondjes rondom die wond komen door die schaafwond. Het zijn kleine wondjes tot wondjes van ong. 1cm doorsnede. Ik zou graag willen weten wat het zijn. Ik heb gekeken naar wondroos, krentenbaard, gordelroos, maar voor bijna al deze "ziektes" heb je als symptomen pijn en koorts en dat soort dingen. Maar ik voel er eigenlijk niks van. 

Groeten Roger

----------


## roger1

Vandaag naar een andere arts geweest en die zei dat het krentenbaard was, en dat je niet per se pijn hoefde te hebben of koorts.  :Frown:

----------


## Yv

Krijg je dan krentenbaard als je telkens op de open wond valt of het beschadigd? Want ik ken krentenbaard niet.

----------

